# seagull report 7/14



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

almondo's 64# cobia. caught with a live eel on the bottom. The fish ran him around the pier for an hour. The man really worked hard for this fish.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man... that fish is taller than him... nice catch.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Awsome catch. 

Nice work.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Looks like he's still working hard in that picture...

Nice fish!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We saw you guys working, and working, and working, that fish while we were 'yakin' the Island. Pretty work! What a catch.

Ric


----------



## leadslinger (May 12, 2002)

Beautiful, what a catch!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work, glad to see the Seagull producing decent fish. Ric, how'd you do ?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Are Cobia good to eat ??


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Hell Ya!!!*

Blackend, Broiled, Fried...whatever! I enjoy a good Cobia Sandwich, Blackend of course. :fishing: It reminds me of a giant piece of catfish, if you like catfish. White meat, firm and tasty!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Are Cobia good to eat ??


Probably my favorite inshore/nearshore fish, except for maybe flounder. All-time favorite is wahoo and grouper.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Helluva catch! Looks like the tourons are out in full force


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

*Cobia, caught on eel*

butch, when fishing live eels, do you have trouble with them twisting up tackle and blocking the hooks? Thanks, John


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> Helluva catch! Looks like the tourons are out in full force


yeah it was really hard to keep those guys off the rail. it was fun tryin the put 2 gaffs in him


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

FYI The cobia was caught by "Almondo" (aka Mexico) a regular at the pier. I just took the picture and posted it. My last cobia was much smaller.

Butch


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet...great Job...


----------



## bscheel (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice feeshy... Congrats!! I cant wait to get my first cobe.

~Brandon~


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

perty work


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

ive heard this from one person when talkin to him but just for confirmation cause ill be down fishin the cbbt for the next couple weeks

but is fishin with live eel off the bottom the best chance for a cobe out there? saw one last year off a pin rig but would like to know what most are caught off of
thanks


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*seagull report*

Can someone tell me where this pier is located:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*It's....*



lnhale said:


> Can someone tell me where this pier is located:


West side of the 1st Island on the CBBT.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

thats a big fish ,who caught who


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

iv seen more fish on pin rigs out there, i saw 5or 6 last year in 1 week of pinrigs, i think wind direction is more key there, an ENE or NE wind will do the trick i saw alot ontop with that wind,


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

alright good deal
thank you


----------



## To0C0oL (Jul 17, 2007)

striperswiper said:


> iv seen more fish on pin rigs out there, i saw 5or 6 last year in 1 week of pinrigs, i think wind direction is more key there, an ENE or NE wind will do the trick i saw alot ontop with that wind,


You aint lyin..

Its a whole new ball game out there when the wind shifts from the usual SE winds to a ENE or a NE..

EVERY fish out there hit HARD on a ENE/NE..


----------

